# is copper sulfate something you keep in your first aid kit?



## bj taylor (Sep 22, 2013)

I saw on the tv show 'The Incredible Dr. Pol', which is about a vet in Michigan that he swears by copper sulfate as a wound treatment to dry up wounds & aide healing.  do you keep it on hand?  I saw a big one gallon container the other day (bigger than I would ever use) for $85 dollars.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't keep or use copper sulfate, so I can't comment on that particular product.  I will say that if you want a product that, I swear, cures practically anything, try Nu Stock.
It's only three ingredients, sulfur, pine oil and mineral oil.  It's very affordable...less than $15 for a 12 oz. tube.  I refer to it as a miracle in a tube.  I was very skeptical when I read the testimonials and thought it couldn't actually do this.  It does!


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2013)

I kept copper sulfate crystals for a while but it was mainly to add to sheep minerals before they started stocking goat minerals in my area.  Never used it for wounds  :/


----------

